# Dual display in main window for SLI/Crossfire



## Cobra-CRU (Jan 29, 2006)

W1z,

First of all, I want to thank you for writing such an excellent tool.

After using it for few days, I would like to make a suggestion or two, if you agree that they would be useful.

Would it be possible to move the 'Use Device' list box to the main window, or even better, display the clock settings for both cards on the main window if SLI/Crossfire are enabled?

Also, adding the ability to save both cards clock/fan settings in a single profile would be a welcome addition so that both cards can be OC'ed on startup.

Thanks again!


----------



## MikeGolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello, which type of cards do you have?
Does crossfire speed up your 3D Window or is it the same speed as without crossfire.

See this thread -> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=8325

bye Gerhard


----------



## Cobra-CRU (Feb 3, 2006)

I have 2 x1900's in Crossfire mode.

For my system, the 'Show 3D View' is the same FPS whether Crossfire is enabled or not... at least in ATITool 0.25 Beta 12.


----------



## Cobra-CRU (Feb 10, 2006)

I take that back.  With the Cat. 6.2 drivers and ATITool 0.25 beta 13, I get about 180fps average without crossfire, and about 300fps average with crossfire


----------



## MikeGolf (Feb 10, 2006)

Cobra-CRU said:
			
		

> I take that back.  With the Cat. 6.2 drivers and ATITool 0.25 beta 13, I get about 180fps average without crossfire, and about 300fps average with crossfire


Hello, i am sorry but that works not for me!

I have an Athlon X2@4800+ and two X850XT and i got about 250fps with one card and the same with crossfire.

bye Gerhard


----------

